
Windows Update breaks multipart/form-data in ASP - yuhong
https://forums.iis.net/p/1229356/2114163.aspx?Re+Windows+Update+breaks+multipart+form+data
======
yuhong
I think IIS development is done by only a minority of Win10 users, right? As a
side effect, I think this is a side effect of VBScript/JScript being rolled
into the IE cumulative update process, and you can guess what gets more
testing.

